# Apple CarPlay- UK



## btaro

Hey everyone. Does anybody knows if the TT 2017 has Apple CarPlay (or Audi Smartphone Interface) as an option? It is available on the German website, also on Apple CarPlay website (UK) but cannot find anything on the Audi UK website. Anyone knows??


----------



## Toshiba

It's not on older models thankfully.
I have it on another Audi and it's truly awful and kludgy to use.

AUK don't offer it here upto now.


----------



## fahdriyami

It wasn't available in the website for me either, but I asked the dealer to add it nonetheless.

CarPlay works great in the VC. Cant say the same for Android Auto though. I found it very unintuitive using the steering wheel buttons. It's more suited to touchscreens.


----------



## Reasty

So android auto isn't a standard thing? I ask as I cannot get it to work at all in my tts.


----------



## btaro

Anybody knows if/when Carplay will available in the UK?


----------



## Toshiba

Nobody here knows that info.

Without a touch screen it pretty much sucks. The VC is better and easier to use in its native form.


----------



## handyman

Something for MY18?


----------



## JohnB8360

Am about to order a TTS and called Audi customer service. They said it is available on '17 model cars, but only if you order the optional Audi phone box. Nothing at all in the brochure about this functionality though.


----------



## btaro

I believe they don't know what they are talking about. I've also asked them this question and they were confused. I think these are different things.


----------



## JohnB8360

Yup, I think you are right - basically, they don't have a clue. Given Reasty has a 2017 TTS and it doesn't work, looks like I will have to fork out for the tech pack to get decent sat nav.


----------



## Reasty

i can confirm android auto does not work in my 2017 TTS, from what ive been reading the new version of android auto connects via the cars internal wifi (which i have and can play audi throught) but does not work and display on the virtual cockpit unless you have audi phonebox which is an optional extra.


----------



## jonstatt

Reasty said:


> i can confirm android auto does not work in my 2017 TTS, from what ive been reading the new version of android auto connects via the cars internal wifi (which i have and can play audi throught) but does not work and display on the virtual cockpit unless you have audi phonebox which is an optional extra.


I thought this "phonebox" simply added wireless charging for Android phones that support it (e.g. Samsung), reception enhancement for the phone (any brand of phone) and two bluetooth phones connected at once (any brand of phone). Nothing more. Is that not true?


----------



## btaro

Guys, the option you must be looking for is the Audi Smartphone Interface. Take a look at 



go to 16':48".


----------



## JohnB8360

Am so confused! Nothing in the UK Audi material I can see mentions the smartphone interface. 
Reasty - is the internal wifi you mention part of the tech pack or is this a standard feature on a TTS?


----------



## Toshiba

Theres no dependance on phone box and Craplay.


----------



## can_quattro

In Summary:
Audi smartphone interface (Includes Apple CarPlay and Android Auto)

May be a stand-alone option or in a package such as Navigation Package or Technology Package (world area dependent).

Or it may not be offered in your world area (UK Case).


----------



## keithS

JohnB8360 said:


> Yup, I think you are right - basically, they don't have a clue. Given Reasty has a 2017 TTS and it doesn't work, looks like I will have to fork out for the tech pack to get decent sat nav.


Except the Audi sat nav is only 'decent' in terms of showing you where you are. Sure, it can find a route from A to B, but with the sort of intelligence that would take you from Bournemouth to Brighton via the Isle of Wight.


----------



## JohnB8360

Ok well that's pretty clear then: 
- Forget CarPlay. 
- Forget the rip-off Tech pack (especially if all you want is the nav). 
- Put up with the trailing wire and buy a Tom Tom / Garmin / your phone


----------



## Reasty

JohnB8360 said:


> Am so confused! Nothing in the UK Audi material I can see mentions the smartphone interface.
> Reasty - is the internal wifi you mention part of the tech pack or is this a standard feature on a TTS?


Wifi is a standard feature,i do not have the tech pack,altho all it allows me to do is connect to an audio device for playing music,kinda like chromecast.


----------



## Reasty

can_quattro said:


> In Summary:
> Audi smartphone interface (Includes Apple CarPlay and Android Auto)
> 
> May be a stand-alone option or in a package such as Navigation Package or Technology Package (world area dependent).
> 
> Or it may not be offered in your world area (UK Case).


i think this clarifys all our questions,ive just gone to the audi sit and built my car again and nowhere is there an option for Audi smartphone interface,and it is not part of the tech pack,so would suggest it is not available in the UK at all.


----------



## Jonny_C

keithS said:


> Except the Audi sat nav is only 'decent' in terms of showing you where you are. Sure, it can find a route from A to B, but with the sort of intelligence that would take you from Bournemouth to Brighton via the Isle of Wight.


Disagree - drove 2500 miles around France with it last year, without resorting to Google maps on my phone. Use it regularly in the UK without a single problem, and routing / traffic on a par with Google Maps.


----------



## keithS

Jonny_C said:


> Disagree - drove 2500 miles around France with it last year, without resorting to Google maps on my phone. Use it regularly in the UK without a single problem, and routing / traffic on a par with Google Maps.


i can only compare it with the TomTom iPhone app and Wayz. On a regular journey from east of Oxford to Bristol, both the former would normally take me via M40/A34/M4, with the occasional detour if the Oxford ring road is bad. The Audi, in comparison, often wants to take me in the opposite direction, southbound to the A404 then down that to the M4, yet if ignored the normal route is clear. It seems to want to avoid *any* roadworks at all cost, even a short stretch of 50 limit on the motorway. It sometimes decides to route me through a city centre (once on said route it wanted me to go via the A40 and right through Cheltenham at 8am which was crazy) or sometimes via a minor B road. In short, it is unreliable and has no intelligence, it just finds any route, not a good route, and conversely will tell you not to take a good route for no reason.


----------



## Jonny_C

keithS said:


> (once on said route it wanted me to go via the A40 and right through Cheltenham at 8am which was crazy).


Fair cop on that one, Keith  - it's a regular route for me for past 20 years & I ignore it completely for A40 to Gloucester.

Have to say, that's an exception for me & I find it way better than the built in system in the Mk2 - for that we had to have Google Maps on permanent standby.


----------



## Toshiba

Pretty much mimics my experience of CarPlay.





Spoiler - garbage, it just doesn't work well at all with Audi at least.


----------



## tt3600

Wow Apple car play really sucks.


----------



## Toshiba

In fairness, it's siri that sucks. Then you have the marmite of the UX, Some like and some don't.
Same with the apple watch, voice to text is a nightmare and maybe 5 or even 6 out of 10 doesn't end up come out the way i wanted it to.


----------



## JohnB8360

Smartphone interface now listed as a £250 option on MY18 TTS.


----------



## JohnB8360

But only after you have spent £1500 on the tech pack . . .


----------



## WhiteWizard

Hi,

And...

Even if you have a SIM in your car you cannot use it for calls or texts unless you have the phone dock only data, why?

Ant


----------



## Toshiba

The higher up the model range the worse it gets too..
You can have multiple phones connected and stuff all of which is lost when your allow crappleplay to take over.


----------



## Tatiana

Does anyone know if the CarPlay still displays maps on the virtual cockpit if you don't have the Sat Nav/Tech Pack? 

Awaiting my new 2017 TT S Line S Tronic Roadster, Daytona Grey - think it's still in Emden from the MyAudi code


----------



## Toshiba

Cant confirm for the TT directly, but on higher end Audis with the central screen (that has nav built-in) yes, you can use apple maps. its a little kludgey to say the least...


----------



## CH_Peter

I'm in the process of speccing up a new TT now and have specifically asked the dealer about option UI2: Audi smartphone interface, as it's in the brochure on the uk website and I'd rather spend the cash on other options.

I'll report back. Probably.


----------



## Toshiba

Tatiana said:


> Does anyone know if the CarPlay still displays maps on the virtual cockpit if you don't have the Sat Nav/Tech Pack?
> 
> Awaiting my new 2017 TT S Line S Tronic Roadster, Daytona Grey - think it's still in Emden from the MyAudi code


CrapPlay only comes with the Nav/tech pack, you can't order it on its own.


----------

